# Glock 17 vs CZ P07 duty



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

Which of these pistols do you guys prefer over the other? Why? Also what price should I be seeing with either one of these pistols? If it's the g17 I'm looking at the gen 3 or 4.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Disclaimer: I do not own either pistol. Just opinion.

Glock 17-you will either like it or you won't, typically not much middle ground. Glock ergos do not appeal to me. Of course, there are many thousands who disagree with me. If it fits you, great. *Huge* selection of aftermarket add ons and accessories. IMHO, if you are paying the standard civilian street prices, Glocks aren't especially inexpensive (if you are a LEO or Military, never mind.) I've shot a number of different Glocks, they just were never appealing enough to me for me to break out my wallet for one. Admittedly the Gen IV are a big step forward to me.

P07 - I've handled them and I find them appealing. The ergos work better for me and since I prefer my pistols with hammers, it's points ahead with me. The price is right, under $500 all over the place. CZ, while not obscure by any means, will have less stuff out there for them. Just a fact of life.

More disclosure: I own a CZ75BD and, IMHO, it's as good or better than anything in it's class for noticeably less money.

Me, I'd tend toward the CZ, however, I've been told I'm a bit odd at times. You should probably test drive them both and see what you think after weighing all the factors.

Edit: The Glock 19 vs the P07 is probably a more apples to apples comparison. The (brand new) P09 Duty is a more a direct comparison to the Glock 17, though it's so new, it might be a bit of a challenge to find.


----------



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay, thanks! What about gen 3 vs 4 glock 17s? I would like a pistol for home defense and ccw. I know the glock is a lot easier to conceal because it's smoother I think?


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

I had the pleasure of testing both pistols at the range and both are excellent pistols.

Although a relatively unknown brand to the general public, hardcore shooters know about CZ's dominance internationally and competitively. I would love to own either a SP01 or any shadow. Problem is, they are harder to find than leprechauns.

Glock 17 is also one of my favorites, and the most popular here in the US. Everyone I meet at the range has or has had a Glock and not many will share negative stories about their experiences.

With all that said, I would prefer the Glock 17 over the CZ 07 Duty, but like the above member mentioned, the similar model from CZ would win my vote over the Glock. The 09, or the 75 SP01 if available would be no brainer over the 17.


----------



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

Have you shot a gen 3 or 4 glock 17? My local shop has both and I know the grips are different but I can't remember. I also heard the gen 4 ejects the shells into your face. Not something I would want happening haha


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

I shot the Gen 4 Glock 17. The major difference is the size and grip. Gen 4 is a bit smaller and a bit less boxy. I know many of my friends prefer the Gen 3, but I like the Gen 4 because my hands are not very big and they fit better.

Glock 17 will generally run you anywhere between 550-600, the 07 Duty no more than 500. Just something to consider. I would not totally rule out used CZ if available. I'm willing to wager that you will love the SP01 Phantom if you have a chance to test it out on the range.


----------



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish the shop that has the gen 3 4 and p07 had a range. Not being able to shoot them before purchasing definitely sucks!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Another vote for the CZ, here!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a Glock 17 (Gen 2), and it ran strong for me. I have only read article on the P07 from CZ, but I think if I had to choose, I would go with the CZ. JMHO.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Jayghf1978 said:


> I shot the Gen 4 Glock 17. The major difference is the size and grip. *Gen 4 is a bit smaller and a bit less boxy.* I know many of my friends prefer the Gen 3, but I like the Gen 4 because my hands are not very big and they fit better.
> 
> Glock 17 will generally run you anywhere between 550-600, the 07 Duty no more than 500. Just something to consider. I would not totally rule out used CZ if available. I'm willing to wager that you will love the SP01 Phantom if you have a chance to test it out on the range.


Nope. Same size and shape except for a slight difference in pull length (the gen4 is a hair shorter in this). Major external visible changes are the new textured grip and the larger magazine catch. There are some internal changes as well.


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

After reading this I realized I made a critical error in my analysis.

I said size and grip I meant the size of the grip not the size of the pistol plus the grip of of the pistol. I do not own either versions and my reviews were based on my experiences from the range.

Thanks for pointing out the differences.


----------

